# Please test my first port: rednotebook



## zeissoctopus (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello all,

I finish my first port to FreeBSD, rednotebook 1.1.7.

It is a GPLv2 desktop journal X11 application written by Jendrik Seipp.
It is written in python 2.x.

http://rednotebook.sourceforge.net/

I don't know right or wrong that I put it into two categories, deskutils and python.

I just test it in my FreeBSD 8-Stable amd64 and I do not submit it yet.

Please download the attached file for testing.


----------



## sossego (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm building it on an iMac G4 running 9.0 CURRENT with a stable rebuilt kernel. My second post will let you know how it runs.


----------



## sossego (Jul 31, 2011)

It's installed and working.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 31, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> It's installed and working.



Thank you very much!

However, I find a minor error about checking dependence of x11-toolkits/py-gtk2.
The official method use USE_GNOME=pygtk2 so that I delete one line from RUN_DEPENDS and add USE_GNOME=pygtk2.

The attachment is new version of port with updated Makefile


----------



## sossego (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't have a dependency problem when building.


```
PYTHON_VERSION=             2.7
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=     2.7
# added by use.perl 2011-07-10 06:05:01
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```

Does your /etc/make.conf look similar to the above?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Aug 1, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> Does your /etc/make.conf look similar to the above?



Yes, I use python 2.7 and perl 5.12, too

I have already submitted a PR ports/159339 [new port] deskutils/rednotebook


----------



## pbd (Aug 1, 2011)

Works for me.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Aug 1, 2011)

Makefile is updated

Updated reason:
I test the program after installation. I found one run-time warning in log.

How-to-repeat:
Every time you want open template folder from pull-down menu

Reason:
A procedure in
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/rednotebook/util/filesystem.py calls
/usr/local/bin/xdg-open to open a file/url.
/usr/local/bin/xdg is not installed by default in FreeBSD.
/usr/local/bin/xdg is in the devel/xdg-utils port.

Fix:
add devel/xdg-utils to RUN_DEPENDS

Makefile Changing Log:
PORTREVISION change to 1
add one more entry into RUN_DEPENDS (add /devel/xdg-utils )


----------



## zeissoctopus (Aug 3, 2011)

rednotebook 1.1.7 has been ported to FreeBSD officially
http://www.freshports.org/deskutils/rednotebook/


----------

